# Never buy frogs from people who cant spell



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Haha, there are some "Lucamalis" frogs on kingsnake for sale right now.....llmao. 

Really? You really keep and breed frogs you can't spell their names?

If you don't know enough about your animals to spell their names right maybe it's time to do something else.


----------



## Soldier17 (Mar 26, 2012)

A few weeks ago, I met an "exotic animal dealer." He told me he keeps and sells dart frogs. So naturally I asked him what type... The guy didn't even know what species he had!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

..or Craigslist.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Look in the ID section. Someone bought some frogs from a vendor at a Repticon show, he couldn't even tell her what species they were. 
There are people like that all over, and as long as people keep buying frogs from them, they'll keep selling them. 
Only YOU can prevent idiots from selling frogs.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Playing devils advocate, what if this person is Dyslexic or has some other mental deficiency which would affect grammar amongst other things. I thought the op of this thread might want to not be so hasty in forming an opinion.I would ask for references or to see pics of frogs for sale to make an informed decision.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

What about people who do not use grammar symbols correctly (can't)?

s


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

How is can't incorrect? And dyslexic or not, they can't look up the correct spelling?


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Personally, I understand that some people just don't have the "spelling gene". I know some very intelligent people who just don't have the knack for spelling. Some people excel at math, some grammar, and some common sense. I've always been one to hate "proper writing". It's just not my strong suit.
On the other hand, I do sometimes think misspelled words is an indicator of someone who possibly lacks the knowledge, care, or professionalism in what they're doing. For example, spell check is a very helpful tool for someone who cares about it getting it right.
I don't think you can strictly say the person is a bad person to do business with, but you may keep a cautious eye towards how much care and responsibility goes into all facets of their business. Same could be said for someone with poor housekeeping and/or organization. It's always nice to do business with someone who seems to have it all together. Unfortunately, that's just not realistic. Everyone has their strengths and weaknesses.

-Chris


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

JaredJ said:


> How is can't incorrect? And dyslexic or not, they can't look up the correct spelling?


Look at your thread title.


----------



## drewman1962 (Apr 16, 2012)

I speel so bad that even spell check on my computor can not catch it sometimes


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

Scott said:


> What about people who do not use grammar symbols correctly (can't)?
> 
> s


He didn't use it incorrectly he just didn't use it at all. Those two mistakes are not even comparable.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree 100% with with Jared. I wouldn`t buy a bag of dirt from that person.

John


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

kitcolebay said:


> Personally, I understand that some people just don't have the "spelling gene". I know some very intelligent people who just don't have the knack for spelling. Some people excel at math, some grammar, and some common sense. I've always been one to hate "proper writing". It's just not my strong suit.
> On the other hand, I do sometimes think misspelled words is an indicator of someone who possibly lacks the knowledge, care, or professionalism in what they're doing. For example, spell check is a very helpful tool for someone who cares about it getting it right.
> I don't think you can strictly say the person is a bad person to do business with, but you may keep a cautious eye towards how much care and responsibility goes into all facets of their business. Same could be said for someone with poor housekeeping and/or organization. It's always nice to do business with someone who seems to have it all together. Unfortunately, that's just not realistic. Everyone has their strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> -Chris


What's sad is spelling and grammar are going out of the window nowadays. Our society is becoming so fixed on texting. My wife works at JMU and she's just floored at how the students write. She gets resumes that are full of texting lingo...really? You go to college and you're going to put LOL and OMG on your resume. WOW.

Someone must have told the guy because now they changed it to Bumble Bee Dart frogs. haha


----------



## kurt013 (Jan 17, 2010)

So Lucamalis is a spelling error? Rats, I thought it was some kind of fancy hybrid and I was going to buy some to put in with my tinctorius-truncatus.


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

I know I can't spell but I do my best and spell check most of what I wright.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

I do not think that the frogs care whether or not we can spell or use proper grammar....


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Like my professor always says, " I might not be able to spell correctly, but I can clone your English teacher..."

I do have to say it's just plain laziness to not have correct spelling for a species. I mean you type in 3 letters in google and it finishes the work for you!


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't really think spelling is that good an indicator for intelligence,
that being said this guy wasn't even close. really if its clear they don't care enough to spell check it first you probably shouldn't trust them.
these threads are great though, this forum needs a vendor complaining section. people should scan the web for tons of un-reputable sources post them and warn (rip on) them.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I guess I'm outed. My DB name, Pumilo, is a misspelling of Pumilio. I misspelled it 10 years ago on eBay so the misspelling has become my online name.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Ah, but they do care that we pay attention to detail.

Knowing your frogs, what you are selling, is paying attention to detail.

s


Tinctoc said:


> I do not think that the frogs care whether or not we can spell or use proper grammar....


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> I guess I'm outed. My DB name, Pumilo, is a misspelling of Pumilio. I misspelled it 10 years ago on eBay so the misspelling has become my online name.


So you are an error?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

JaredJ said:


> So you are an error?


 At least my frogs love me.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Aw come on... I think they like your bugs.....


----------



## Frog Tropics (Jul 18, 2012)

Your point that people breeding and selling live animals should be educated on their care is well-taken, but your position seems overly harsh to me. There are some incredibly intelligent people out there that are just less concerned with grammar/spelling, and/or less talented at syntax and related issues. They are, however, very caring and loving keepers. And, to be fair, "can't" is a contraction formed by the combination of the words can and not and traditionally denoted by the use of an apostrophe....


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

For me I guess it depends on the degree of error. Everyone misspells a word occasionally and I don't really even notice an occasional gaffe (I do, however, commit them). It's the posts with no capitalization, punctuation or respect for grammar/spelling that turn me off. Really, our only form of communication here is text. If someone writes like they have an IQ of 65, then I tend to read it in that same voice and make assumptions, correct or not. Maybe it's a generational thing. Young people seem to feel that it's not an issue on the whole. At least look up the correct spelling of the frog you are selling, though, please.

Of course children and people from non-English speaking countries get a complete pass. I couldn't cobble together a reply on a Dutch site if my life depended on it.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

A few people who could not spell.
Leonardo Da Vinci
John F. Kennedy
Benjamin Franklin 
Winston Churchill

A few authors with trouble spelling.
John Irving
W.B. Yeats
Agatha Christie

Buncha losers, the lot of them.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank god for staff and spellcheck, dunno what davinci's escuse was..lol


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Intelligence in one area does not always transfer across all the different types of intelligence. 

There are reports that Einstein didn't understand currency and would just plop money down on the counter and let the clerk take the appropriate amount. Plus, he apparently never figured out what the comb is for.

I think the general consensus is that the way a person cares for the frogs is the most important thing but that marketing your frogs in such a poor fashion is a bad representation of yourself and your wares.


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

This happens all too often on Kingsnake. Maybe unintelligent is not the right word to use, but I personally see it as being careless or just plain lazy. I'll admit that "Leucomela" is not an easy word to spell, but there is no good reason he can't take 7 seconds out of his day in order to find the correct spelling in order to make a sale of a living animal. And if he doesn't have that much time then maybe he should loosen up his schedule a bit!


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Jared,
I can look at a word one day,spell it incorrectly.The next time i see it i can see that error,which was not evident the first time,the day after,I'll be blind again.Letters befuddle me,so does my countries language,it always will. I could get hung up on this and never post or write about our beloved hobby. If i post without a spelling mistake or an error of grammar,you bet someone has helped me. 
Some folks will judge me because of this,it's how it is,it matters not they usually see the book by the cover not what's inside. 'Tis the way of the world someone always want's to judge someone else.
Jared is it important? you realise that looking at a word and copying it will still not get me to spell it right,i simply don't see those letters like you do!!! Nah not really. But it is important you realise that there are guys like me out there,just FOR them. 

I was talking to my tincs the other day.In my head i visualised the wrong spelling of the word there,i meant their,the female stomped off had a fit of angst and laid a clutch of 2 triplets and twins ie 2 triple yolkers one double,she was pretty pissed and then squashed herself in a film can facing away from me and refused to come out for a day and a half.Her fella didn't care though he did what was needed and i pulled 'em and did the rest
wanna buy some tincs?




























i hope you don't mind too much but Mt Atachibakka might have more T's or less K's,damned if i know but lets face it it's not the end of the world if i got it wrong. 

They still get adored and they look bloody great huh,






Buddy it's way more important to smile and love our frogs and educate each other than this huh? 
regards

Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 19, 2010)

Very well said Stu! At least the person TRIED to use the correct name, and wasn't just selling them as "bumblebee dart frogs"..... You could also say that at least they knew what they had..


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

eh..true, I guess but if you are trying to get sales and be a professional business you might want to make sure your ads are right or you may end up on Jay Leno.

Would you want to buy a Fourd Truk? Or a Crysler Lebron? haha


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Jared, if you are going to continue this, perhaps you could work on your capitalization and sentence structure. It is ridiculous to get anal about spelling, when you don't capitalize proper names AND you misspell them when it was spelled properly in the post before yours. What is a davinci's? How can you have a one word sentence when every sentence MUST have a noun and a verb. Why do so many of your sentences start with lowercase letters instead of capitals? There are at least a few missing commas. Where are the missing words that would complete nonsense statements like this one? _You really keep and breed frogs you can't spell their names?_ Perhaps you meant, "...frogs when you can't...", or perhaps you meant "...frogs and you can't..." Perhaps you could fill me in on when, "llmao", became a word? You cannot start a sentence with the word "And", even though you at least bothered to capitalize it.

To be clear, I'm not supporting the guy who posted on Kingsnake. I didn't read the ad and I don't know who it was. What I am addressing is this. If you are going to get this anal about a misspelled word, you better have some proper writing skills yourself. Look back over this, Jared. A large percentage of the posts you have left on this thread, would not clear grade school English class.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Pumilo said:


> JHow can you have a one word sentence when every sentence MUST have a noun and a verb.


That is not correct. A pronoun and a verb are also acceptable. For example, the shortest possible sentence in the English language, 'I am.'


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

MrBiggs said:


> That is not correct. A pronoun and a verb are also acceptable. For example, the shortest possible sentence in the English language, 'I am.'


Fortunately, I am not claiming to be an English expert. Besides, the sentence, "Really?", is simply an interjection. It is not a noun, it is not a pronoun, and it is not a verb.
Rather than a noun and a verb, I should have stated a subject and a verb.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I didn't enjoy school and I'm enjoying this thread even less...


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Correct!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

OK, I have a confession to make. I can NEVER spell Leacolmelas, I mean Leaucomelas, or Leacolmus. GOD I hate that work (I mean word), but LOVE the frogs.

Leucomelas - there!!! (is that right)

Steve


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

What if you had a Son named Luc and while texting him, accidentally wrote Leuc. How embarrassing would that be!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I got a little excited when I thought there was a frog with the same name as myself. There was "Luce Frogs" for sale! How cool is that?!? I even did a search. I had to check these out! Several results popped up! All "Leuc" frogs misspelled. 

-Chris Luce


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Actually the shortest sentence is "No!"
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Buddysfrogs said:


> Actually the shortest sentence is "No!"
> Buddy


The longest sentence is "I do"...


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

jacobi said:


> The longest sentence is "I do"...


Ahahaha
Buddy


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

jacobi said:


> The longest sentence is "I do"...


I'm a little slow...I just got it! I think I'm in trouble...My wife asked me, "what's so funny?".


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> I'm a little slow...I just got it! I think I'm in trouble...My wife asked me, "what's so funny?".


Tell her -------- "mind your own business and do what your told"

Then report back


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

outofreach said:


> Tell her -------- "mind your own business and do what your told"
> 
> Then report back


I don't think there would be any reporting back...


----------



## aledr2004 (Sep 6, 2011)

Threads like this are a perfect illustration of the reason I rarely visit this site anymore. 

Get a grip! It's a spelling mistake. So what?

People seem far more interested in picking at percieved faults of others and asserting their superiority and inflated sense of importance than offering help and advice. A totally reasonable question may get a reply or two (usually telling the poster to use the search function) whereas pedantic bulls**t like this gets pages of replies with everyone and his dog wanting to add the little gem of knowledge they have just googled to show how intellectually superior they wish they were. 

Rant over now, I'm leaving this site so I can mix species and add unsterilised leaf litter in peace.


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> I guess I'm outed. My DB name, Pumilo, is a misspelling of Pumilio. I misspelled it 10 years ago on eBay so the misspelling has become my online name.


I would just like to say that I never noticed that until you brought it up...I am shamed


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Not that I'm picking sides (I think both sides have at least a LITTLE validity), but way to get upset about the letter of the complaint rather than the spirit of it


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

There is a point where you start to wonder about people. 

I agree - no one is perfect - and some people that are far from perfect may have properly raised healthy animals to sell. 

But usually people who keep animals are people that are good detail people. The little things is what grows coral, breeds frogs, spawns fish etc. 

So when you see a post riddled with spelling and grammar mistakes you do wonder what sort of person you are buying frogs from. 

In my job(s) I use scientific names a lot, and usually unless its something I deal with almost every day - I double check my spelling using google. Takes half a second - and I even do it sometimes when I "know" that I am right. Better safe than sorry - being professional shows other people (who have to judge you based on your post) that you are a professional. 

Hate to say it - but sometimes a cover is all that you can judge a book by, and everyone will do it.


----------



## brad0608 (Jun 5, 2012)

Its in the buyer, I think alot of frogs, especially big ones are bought on impulse and the BUYER dosnt exactly know anything about pdfs. I know that was mt first dable in darts.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

I love that misspelling a frogs name makes someone a bad breeder or care taker, lol really? as if scientific names are so simply spelled and pronounced. lol! I can't spell for shit but in the few months I've been on here I've seen at least 5 people selling frogs as the wrong species that looked like they been doing it for a while. lol I think thats a bigger issue. 
I hope i didn't offend anyone but seriously... no one is perfect. 
I care about my frogs!... even if i I'm not an english wiz lol!

Sorry just thought I'd join the fun lol


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

It just seems to me that in any business venture - even amateurish ones - one would attempt to be as professional as possible. Perfection isn't required. Attempts are perfection are greatly appreciated.


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

SmackoftheGods said:


> ... Attempts are perfection are greatly appreciated.


I guess this goes under attempts


----------



## kurt013 (Jan 17, 2010)

kingfisherfleshy said:


> The little things is what grows coral, breeds frogs, spawns fish etc.


Seriously? In a post picking on someone else for small spelling or grammatical errors? I think you have all gone too far.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

I think it's time to just let the topic die off and get buried in the pile.


----------



## aurantiaca1 (Dec 13, 2010)

The last two posts are completely readable. I think this thread has more do to with the people that write like: "i have 3 azurus for sale please email if you want them thanks"


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

brad0608 said:


> Its in the buyer, lots especially skinny attractive ones are bought on impulse......


Ya, first wife.....


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

kurt013 said:


> Seriously? In a post picking on someone else for small spelling or grammatical errors? I think you have all gone too far.


he was saying that the little details are what make those things succeed. no grammatical errors as far as I can see.


----------



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> A few people who could not spell.
> Leonardo Da Vinci
> John F. Kennedy
> Benjamin Franklin
> ...


Da Vinci wrote books full of beautiful script, and I'm skeptical about claims that he couldn't spell. He write backwards as he was left handed and didn't want to smear the ink, which has led a lot of people to think he was dyslexic and probably a bad speller. Franklin was a critic of our non-phonetic alphabet- maybe this led to him getting labeled that way but I'm also not convinced about him. Those are the only two I know but it makes me doubtful of the rest.

That said, I've known quite skilled aquarists who couldn't spell and I certainly would buy stuff from them. I would do the species ID myself though.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i sale some of my darts on craigslist. not many people want to pay for shipping a tinc when the frog cost less than shipping. just my experience. 



hydrophyte said:


> ..or Craigslist.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I suppose not knowing what kind of frog you have is better than completely making it up to make more money...and I have seen people doing that.


----------

